# Understanding my glucose readings



## mrjay85 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi there,
just needed some opionions/advice.

i started back at the gym beginning of feb, also cleaned up my diet and when i started my readings went down to like 4-6.

over the last couple weeks, i switched to low carb one meal a day, been really good, feel better and no so bloated.

schedule.

Morning: check BS @ roughly 9am
During Day : 3 green teas, lots of water
Evening: Gym for 2 hours, Dinner by 8pm latest.

readings
sun : 6.1
mon : 7.1
tues : 5.8
today : 6.8

my question is, my fasted morning reading is bouncing up and down just needed some insight into what it could be?


----------



## Toucan (Mar 4, 2020)

Hello @mrjay85 
Fluctuation in morning readings are not unusual, it is the general trend that can be a better indicator, so it can be useful to look at a weekly average.
Some of  us regularly record our readings on the thread 


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/group-7-day-waking-average.20148/page-2818#post-954785
		

This shows that many of us have these fluctuations

It can  be related to something known as Dawn Phenomenon


----------



## Docb (Mar 4, 2020)

I have just looked at a block of 40 waking readings and have got a mean of 5.67 and a standard deviation of 0.55.  What does that mean?  It means that I can reasonably confidently expect my morning reading to be somewhere between 4.6 and 6.6 (mean +/- 2 x std dev) simply due to random variations.  Because of that, it would take a reading a bit over over 7 or below 4 for me to raise my eyebrows and wonder if something was going on which I should react to.  That's me.

So, relating to your numbers mrjay 85, the variability you have is what you might expect through random wanderings of your blood glucose due to minor variations in all the factors that can influence it.  Looking at your waking readings is one way of keeping track of progress but you need a lot more than four to begin to look for patterns which might be of use.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 4, 2020)

Plus the fact that blood glucose meters are allowed to have about a 10% variance, hence if it said the blood was exactly 6.0 - in truth it could be anything between 5.4 and 6.6.


----------

